# last Ar build I will ever do....



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Finding parts for this was a pain.....

BCM upper

PSA lower

White Oak Armory A2 stock

Leupold/Warne Mount

Leupold fx12 (supposed to have sold locally)

Nice and light, uses an A2 government profile barrel, Haven't shot it yet, taking it out tomorrow.

Going yote/crow hunting this weekend....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice rifle,love the color

one thing i would change would be the pistol grip

throw on an Ergo sure grip and you wont be sorry


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Famous last words that seldom hold true.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

sweet, nice build


----------

